# Living in Agua Neuve Turre



## Jane16 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi
Am looking in the area of Agua Neuve in Turre to either buy or rent. Any views on the area would be most welcome!


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have lived in that area for the past ten years, you can send me a private message if you want specific information on Agua Nueva


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly, the private message facility only activates after 5 posts, but there's nothing to stop you discussing it on the forum 

Jo xxx


----------

